# Coffee #1 Aberystwyth



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been visiting a friend who decided to move to Aber' a couple of years ago. I found Coffee#1 on one such visit last summer and it's been the only coffee shop I've visited in the town since. The staff certainly know how to make and present a good coffee. There's a superb selection of locally made cakes and pastries and being a pub/hotel in its previous life, there is plenty of space in the nicely wooded surroundings on both levels with lots of comfortable leather armchairs to rest in. Coffee#1


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Agreed. Have promised the teen it's where we're going when more Normality returns.
They do a mocha chocca with marshmallow that may not be sophisticated, but keeps young 'uns happy.


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

I used to like the Coffee#1 (think it was the first shop) in Cardiff town centre but it went down hill (IMO) when Brains Brewery bought them out.


----------

